# Specialty Sales to take over home and seasonal



## otterthePOGger (Mar 8, 2022)

Not sure if I posted this in the correct forum

This started as a rumor but now rumors have been confirmed but no additional information. Does anyone have any information on Home and Seasonal becoming a part of Specialty Sales?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 8, 2022)

In an indirect way it has already been. The vm or vml were to work on the presentation of aisles and displays already the past couple years.


----------



## otterthePOGger (Mar 8, 2022)

That's true.  I'm a SSTL with no SSETL.  It was me more so worried about the extra workload on top of Style, beauty, and tech.


----------



## lucidtm (Mar 8, 2022)

otterthePOGger said:


> Not sure if I posted this in the correct forum
> 
> This started as a rumor but now rumors have been confirmed but no additional information. Does anyone have any information on Home and Seasonal becoming a part of Specialty Sales?


Does that mean the GM TLs in charge of Home & Seasonal will be reconfigured and moved to SS? Our Seasonal is with Toys & Bullseye and our Home TL also has kitchen, bath, plastics. Are they both a SSTL once that changes? Or do all TL roles reconfigure in this instance?


----------



## otterthePOGger (Mar 8, 2022)

It wouldn't make sense to move a GM TL to SS imo. GM makes more money headcount wise (at least at my store).  I would think who ever owns Tech and beauty and  (in ulv stores) tech, beauty, and style would take over the workload/vmgs for home decor and seasonal.  It's overwhelming to think of while Style workload/truck/pricing has been massive adding on those departments too.


----------



## SpilledTea (Mar 8, 2022)

otterthePOGger said:


> Not sure if I posted this in the correct forum
> 
> This started as a rumor but now rumors have been confirmed but no additional information. Does anyone have any information on Home and Seasonal becoming a part of Specialty Sales?



At my store, we have three style TLs, one covering tech and one covering Beauty in addition to their style departments. One is going to now be a SSTL and will cover beauty, tech and home with the other two splitting up style.  I had not heard anything about Seasonal being added, but it makes sense. 

Idk how this works in a store without a SSETL, but maybe your store is adding that position in the near-future?


----------



## happygoth (Mar 8, 2022)

They are going to have to give us another Style TL then because we only have one and no ETL. No way one TL could handle Style, Tech, Beauty, Home and Seasonal. Ridiculous.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 8, 2022)

What all are we talking about with Home here? The old fill group Home included stuff in Dec Home and Kitchen. Currently for sales reporting purposes Home includes Domestics, Dec Home, Kitchen, Stationary, Storage and Utility, and Seasonal/Outdoor Living. My store uses "home" as shorthand for Dec Home + Domestics (Bed & Bath). 

So what exactly is included? And, where is this infor coming froming? Is it a District, Group, or Regional thing. Or, is this some new corporate directive?

And, just as speculation how do you even give Seasonal to specialty sales when so many seasonal sets rely on receiving product that normally go in GM?


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 9, 2022)

I haven’t heard of it and we have 2 style etls and 3 Tl. I could see how they would take b-flat and h&h but seasonal is no way . That area sets every seasons and besides vm is there only for odl. Is not like they can color coordinate pencils and pouches during bts, 😂


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 9, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> I haven’t heard of it and we have 2 style etls and 3 Tl. I could see how they would take b-flat and h&h but seasonal is no way . That area sets every seasons and besides vm is there only for odl. Is not like they can color coordinate pencils and pouches during bts, 😂


Are you sure you have 2 style ETLs? Or are they specialty?


----------



## otterthePOGger (Mar 9, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> And, just as speculation how do you even give Seasonal to specialty sales when so many seasonal sets rely on receiving product that normally go in GM?


I think it could work if seasonal was a vmg.  I know it seems far fetched but would make sense since VM is under specialty sales umbrella.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 9, 2022)

otterthePOGger said:


> I think it could work if seasonal was a vmg.  I know it seems far fetched but would make sense since VM is under specialty sales umbrella.



BTS is bad enough for fulfillment as is. I can't even imagine how bad it would be for them as a VMG. Stores that are stuck with the stupid post-Christmas Fresh Start set (or whatever they hell they call it) would be crazy with almost every single GM DBO having some of their stuff in Seasonal somewhere on a VMG. Good luck trying to keep that organized and decent-looking.


----------



## otterthePOGger (Mar 9, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> Good luck trying to keep that organized and decent-looking.


Oh, I know.  This is just me trying to figure out how it can work.  It would be a shit show.


----------



## YugTegrat (Mar 9, 2022)

It would be the areas of home with VMGs, so Hearth & Hand along with most of Decorative Home if you have the new layout.


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 9, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> It would be the areas of home with VMGs, so Hearth & Hand along with most of Decorative Home if you have the new layout.


VMG has done this at our store for 2 years


----------



## BackupTL (Mar 9, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> What all are we talking about with Home here? The old fill group Home included stuff in Dec Home and Kitchen. Currently for sales reporting purposes Home includes Domestics, Dec Home, Kitchen, Stationary, Storage and Utility, and Seasonal/Outdoor Living. My store uses "home" as shorthand for Dec Home + Domestics (Bed & Bath).
> 
> So what exactly is included? And, where is this infor coming froming? Is it a District, Group, or Regional thing. Or, is this some new corporate directive?
> 
> And, just as speculation how do you even give Seasonal to specialty sales when so many seasonal sets rely on receiving product that normally go in GM?


"Home & Seasonal" as HQ/the company uses it includes the same things as the sales reporting. It's one area with all those workcenters in it. (Dec Home, Domestics, Storage/Utility, Stationery, Seasonal/ODL).

And to add more to the mystery, the 2022 TL Job Descriptions have Home & Seasonal under Specialty Sales TL. It doesn't go into what responsibilities or how much they would own (ex. Full ownership vs. just VMG sets).


----------



## MavDog (Mar 9, 2022)

I remember at one of the remodeled stores in my ar a that the specialty sales ETL directly oversaw Hearth and Hand. Maybe this is just a weird extension of that. 

This wouldn't make sense at my store. We have one specialty sales TL who's direct boss is the store director. I will say though, owning Hardlines, home, incremental Space, BP, and fulfillment was a little much for my position (there were only two GM TL and the other did inbound and essentials). Though I loved having home. And loved having hardlines. I wouldn't want to give up either


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 9, 2022)

Theyre moving back to the idea of sales floor ETLs essentially with modernized names. Specialty will own Home and Seasonal as divisions so that means stationary kitchen domestics dec home storage and seasonal. Majority of stores will go down in GMTL headcount and up in specialty headcount by 1. Since really the only thing changing is the etl that oversees these areas, most stores will be business as usual with the TL and TMs just reporting to a different ETL. Essentially the sales floor will now be split 50/50 in terms of sales mix but Gm will still own fufillment and the inbound.

No change with VMGs, total headcount, process or operations really the only difference is ETL leadership


----------



## Guest Avocado (Mar 9, 2022)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Theyre moving back to the idea of sales floor ETLs essentially with modernized names. Specialty will own Home and Seasonal as divisions so that means stationary kitchen domestics dec home storage and seasonal. Majority of stores will go down in GMTL headcount and up in specialty headcount by 1. Since really the only thing changing is the etl that oversees these areas, most stores will be business as usual with the TL and TMs just reporting to a different ETL. *Essentially the sales floor will now be split 50/50 in terms of sales mix but Gm will still own fufillment and the inbound.*
> 
> No change with VMGs, total headcount, process or operations really the only difference is ETL leadership



Some of us have Inbound and Fulfillment completely separate, with their own ETLs too, so for us, that would leave GM pretty dry.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 9, 2022)

st34 said:


> Some of us have Inbound and Fulfillment completely separate, with their own ETLs too, so for us, that would leave GM pretty dry.


Ehhh not really that’s why it’s based off sales dollar, the split will now be 50/50 in terms of sales ownership. The TLs will be based off the workload but this was more about fairness from the etl compensation. Didn’t make sense for an etl being in charge of 75% of sales volume and make the same.


----------



## BackupTL (Mar 9, 2022)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Theyre moving back to the idea of sales floor ETLs essentially with modernized names. Specialty will own Home and Seasonal as divisions so that means stationary kitchen domestics dec home storage and seasonal. Majority of stores will go down in GMTL headcount and up in specialty headcount by 1. Since really the only thing changing is the etl that oversees these areas, most stores will be business as usual with the TL and TMs just reporting to a different ETL. Essentially the sales floor will now be split 50/50 in terms of sales mix but Gm will still own fufillment and the inbound.
> 
> No change with VMGs, total headcount, process or operations really the only difference is ETL leadership


The big difference is that Home/Seasonal is pretty engrained into the GM/Inbound process. Much more than beauty or style. Most stores have GM Experts jump around departments to complete freight, or OFOs, POGs, etc. Especially since many districts want all freight done by X time in the day. 

So it'll be interesting to see how it works as a Specialty workcenter. For example, half of the line (most of P2) is for these areas for most stores. It's a lot of freight for GM/inbound to not be handing directly after the actual unload is done.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 9, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> Are you sure you have 2 style ETLs? Or are they specialty?


2 speciality etls I guess you can call them .
P1 1 etl 2 Tl, p2 1 etl  3tl ( and 4th for opu no sfs in my store ) inbound 1 etl 2 Tl and 3 off-site Tl , market 1 etl 3 Tl , se etl 1 ,4 Tl . Specially 2 etl 3 tl, hr 1 etl 1 tl, 2 closing leads . 1 ap etl


----------



## BackupTL (Mar 9, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> 2 speciality etls I guess you can call them .
> P1 1 etl 2 Tl, p2 1 etl  3tl ( and 4th for opu no sfs in my store ) inbound 1 etl 2 Tl and 3 off-site Tl , market 1 etl 3 Tl , se etl 1 ,4 Tl . Specially 2 etl 3 tl, hr 1 etl 1 tl, 2 closing leads . 1 ap etl


Sounds like a gigantic store 😬


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 10, 2022)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Ehhh not really that’s why it’s based off sales dollar, the split will now be 50/50 in terms of sales ownership. The TLs will be based off the workload but this was more about fairness from the etl compensation. Didn’t make sense for an etl being in charge of 75% of sales volume and make the same.



What happens to stores that only have a GM ETL whose SSTLs are direct reports to the SD?

One small nighmarish thing that crossed my mind is that if and when the current Home & Seasonal DBOs get reclassified to specaility sales they're going to have to do all the onboard training. That is going to suck.


----------



## Jayunderscore (Mar 10, 2022)

Is it just in my area or is this similar to the alignment of Small Format stores? With Tech/Beauty&HBA/Home being under one TL and then Style/SE with another.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Mar 10, 2022)

This is how the layout is at my store.

GM1- Unload, Chem, Personal Care and Pets

GM2- Stat, Office, Kitchen, Home, Plastics, Decor, Beds, Bath, Furniture, Home Improvement, Hearth and Hand and Baby HL

GM3- Toys, Sport, Auto, Luggage SSS, Checklane end caps and Seasonal

Comsumables- market, food ave and Starbucks

SS- Style, Cosmetics and Tech.

So under this new structure the SSTL will gain seasonal and Hearth and Hand?  I think that is extremely reasonable as all of the areas they currently have are very self sufficient with a TM or VM handling basically the entire workload.

I think the GM3 should at the very least take Baby HL.  I think they should take it anyways as GM2 has so much anyways.


----------



## BackupTL (Mar 10, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> This is how the layout is at my store.
> 
> GM1- Unload, Chem, Personal Care and Pets
> 
> ...


You guys are basically off-recommendation for GM breakout with that headcount, which is why it might break up strangely with the new structure. GM1 is supposed to take all Essentials but Baby and Presentation transition sets, GM2 is Home/Seasonal and RevLog, GM3 is Inbound, Hardlines, Baby, Checklanes and Bullseye.

Stores were allowed to change it to fit store needs better, but recommended not breaking Home/Seasonal into multiple areas, ex. Giving Domestics to one TL and Dec Home to another.

What is inferred by the new job descriptions from what I've seen, Specialty is taking *all *of Home/Seasonal, not just H&H and Sea. It doesn't say anything like "VM enhanced areas" or anything like that.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 10, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> This is how the layout is at my store.
> 
> GM1- Unload, Chem, Personal Care and Pets
> 
> ...



If the info posted above is true that SS gets all of Home & Seasonal, then I'd imagine you essentially lose the GM2 position and it becomes a SSTL most likely flipping Baby HL to your current GM3 and seasonal going to the new SSTL.

I'm really struggling to see how this would work at my store as we don't have a SSETL and only have 2 GMTLs. We've earned a SSETL and a 3rd GMTL based on volume, but have never been granted the positions. Maybe we'll add new positions?


----------



## otterthePOGger (Mar 10, 2022)

Target careers say 


Lead a team of consultants who are knowledgeable and passionate about A&A, Home, Seasonal, Beauty Electronics and Baby who stay current on brands, trends and promotions in each department


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 10, 2022)

BackupTL said:


> You guys are basically off-recommendation for GM breakout with that headcount, which is why it might break up strangely with the new structure. GM1 is supposed to take all Essentials but Baby and Presentation transition sets, GM2 is Home/Seasonal and RevLog, GM3 is Inbound, Hardlines, Baby, Checklanes and Bullseye.
> 
> Stores were allowed to change it to fit store needs better, but recommended not breaking Home/Seasonal into multiple areas, ex. Giving Domestics to one TL and Dec Home to another.
> 
> What is inferred by the new job descriptions from what I've seen, Specialty is taking *all *of Home/Seasonal, not just H&H and Sea. It doesn't say anything like "VM enhanced areas" or anything like that.


We don’t have gm3
Gm 1 tl1 has hba , otc personal care and baby, gm1 tl2 paper, pets, chem , plastics. Gm2 Tl1 stat /office , kitchen small appliances home improvement gm2 Tl 2 home, bath , beds , gm 2 tl3 toys entertainment, sport and sea . Inbound Tl 1&2 only own unload and receiving.


----------



## BottomPerformer (Mar 11, 2022)

If this is true, then goodbye to my current TL! Let the party begin!!


----------



## BackupTL (Mar 12, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> We don’t have gm3
> Gm 1 tl1 has hba , otc personal care and baby, gm1 tl2 paper, pets, chem , plastics. Gm2 Tl1 stat /office , kitchen small appliances home improvement gm2 Tl 2 home, bath , beds , gm 2 tl3 toys entertainment, sport and sea . Inbound Tl 1&2 only own unload and receiving.


The "GM1/2" thing is just supposed to denote which TL does which areas and make it easy to see how many you have. You have a GM3, they just don't call it that at your store for whatever reason. Hardlines (toys/sports/entertainment/etc.) Are all GM 3 for most stores for example.


----------



## QueenofRepacks (Mar 12, 2022)

It is going to a rough one and it depends on volume and headcount.  Specialty will own style, beauty, tech, stationary, kitchen, dec home, domestics ( so like bed, bath, rugs, candles, etc), storage (plastics, organizers etc) and rear and mini seasonal


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Mar 12, 2022)

Specialty is already having a rough time with Style and Electronics repacks in my district. Throwing them the Kitchen and Domestics Repacks is murder.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 12, 2022)

Unleashed Dog said:


> Specialty is already having a rough time with Style and Electronics repacks in my district. Throwing them the Kitchen and Domestics Repacks is murder.


To be fair a store that is struggling is still going to struggle regardless of org chart or leadership layout.


----------



## YugTegrat (Mar 13, 2022)

I'm assuming it's just a realignment, so the GM Experts and GMTLs in the affected areas would become Consultants and SSTLs and report to the ETL-SS instead. I doubt Specialty would gain areas without gaining the people in those areas.

It'll be interesting to see how this works out at stores that have Inbound Experts who own some of the affected areas as well.


----------



## Logo (Mar 13, 2022)

Especially stores with overnight processes.  When would that TM ever see their ETL?  Or even the SSTLs.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Mar 13, 2022)

Some of these areas belong to differenteaders in my building. I'm at a Super Target and we have ETL food plus 4 food TL so GM doesn't do that. One GM ETL and 3 TL, SSETL plus myself and one other style TL. We are running ragged in style as is, I run tech and my counterpart runs beauty. I'm nervous about the logistics of thus change. We have one GMTL that is on the opposite weekend from me who runs POG, Seasonal, Stationery, HIPA, plastics/Storage etc. If he gets absorbed to us he'll need to switch weekends because I'm the only specialty leader on my weekend rotation and I cannot overestimate how much hands on work and leadership style is at my store. I can see maybe absorbing Baby. That should honestly be ours, its requires more specialty knowledge. If the GM leader over domestics/home/toys etc is ours that's fine, we're on the same weekend and can divide things up ok. Maybe. I don't know, this is just a lot.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 13, 2022)

Logo said:


> Especially stores with overnight processes.  When would that TM ever see their ETL?  Or even the SSTLs.


If your process is overnight I doubt that inbound are dbos. My store went back to overnight 1 etl and 2 Tl they don’t own salesfloor . Just unload & receiving .


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 13, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> I'm assuming it's just a realignment, so the GM Experts and GMTLs in the affected areas would become Consultants and SSTLs and report to the ETL-SS instead. I doubt Specialty would gain areas without gaining the people in those areas.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how this works out at stores that have Inbound Experts who own some of the affected areas as well.


If you’re a true overnight store your SS etl and GM etl aren’t accountable for truck push, inbound ETL owns the push aspect so those TMs all report to them regardless of what area they push


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 13, 2022)

gsa4lyfe said:


> If you’re a true overnight store your SS etl and GM etl aren’t accountable for truck push, inbound ETL owns the push aspect so those TMs all report to them regardless of what area they push


No inbound overnight do not own push . You are overnight due to the volume . Overnight owns unload , receiving, a&a breakout and cosmetics breakout . No push or aaleafloor


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 13, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> No inbound overnight do not own push . You are overnight due to the volume . Overnight owns unload , receiving, a&a breakout and cosmetics breakout . No push or aaleafloor


Yes they do. If you’re a true HQ classified overnight store where you have Inbound etl, the Gm etl is only responsible for day time processes like OFOs, fulfillment, Pog. If you’re an inbound etl responsible for the inbound TMs that are responsible for pushing the trailer, you as the inbound ETL are accountable for the trailer push, it’s the reason overnight TMs are inbound TMs, hours are allocated in mytime under inbound and the trailer dashboard lists GM push time under inbound not GM.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 13, 2022)

The Reddit r/target moderator has confirmed this with his store leadership. Supposedly the announcement will be tomorrow.

Fasten your seatbelts. It's going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Mar 13, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> The Reddit r/target moderator has confirmed this with his store leadership. Supposedly the announcement will be tomorrow.
> 
> Fasten your seatbelts. It's going to be a bumpy ride.


This. I was told to wait until tomorrow’s announcement before making arrangements for my next leadership move.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Mar 13, 2022)

Unleashed Dog said:


> This. I was told to wait until tomorrow’s announcement before making arrangements for my next leadership move.


I'm dreading it. I've been off this weekend.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 13, 2022)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Yes they do. If you’re a true HQ classified overnight store where you have Inbound etl, the Gm etl is only responsible for day time processes like OFOs, fulfillment, Pog. If you’re an inbound etl responsible for the inbound TMs that are responsible for pushing the trailer, you as the inbound ETL are accountable for the trailer push, it’s the reason overnight TMs are inbound TMs, hours are allocated in mytime under inbound and the trailer dashboard lists GM push time under inbound not GM.


I am a true overnight  store with inbound etl and 2 Tl . Inbound does not own push . Sort and secondary sort . Not stocking .


----------



## BackupTL (Mar 14, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> I am a true overnight  store with inbound etl and 2 Tl . Inbound does not own push . Sort and secondary sort . Not stocking .


Wtf do you guys do all night then lmao? Unloading trailers doesn't take 8 hours and if you had enough trucks to take that time up, you'd still have to push freight to clear your line


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2022)

BackupTL said:


> Wtf do you guys do all night then lmao? Unloading trailers doesn't take 8 hours and if you had enough trucks to take that time up, you'd still have to push freight to clear your line


We take double and triples .Ans we do 2 trucks in 4 hours . We help pull and push but by no means we are responsible for the puah. P1 has 2 Tl 8 tm, p2 has 3 Tl and 8 team . We have a pog team so why would I be responsible for their workload ? You think inbound does only truck ? There is a lot to do in receiving to give to the inbound team to do . If anything I would have my team push A&A over any freight because style never gives us all the metros and z-bars back so if I want my process to be done the next night that’s what I would go for same as cosmetics . 
My response was to the comment that true overnight owns push which overnight does not own push. We support but we don’t own it.


----------



## No I in Team (Mar 14, 2022)

Hours are allocated to department/areas by activities.

Inbound is allocated x amount of hours to take care of unload and any other events associated with trailer unloading.

GM areas have hours allocated for activities like push, sales planners, revisions, and whatever else is required.

The confusion comes in when leadership co mingles allocated hours between their areas of responsibility. You get absolutely zero accountability as to the process time to complete a task. Often they play favorites to areas at the detriment of the others (rob Peter to pay Paul).

When inbound is finished with their responsibilities, they can go and push freight until their shift is over or leave. If hours are available, they can work in other areas.

The mistake is made when these changes are not reconciled to the schedule to reflect hours used in that area.

Hours are treated global within the store which directly contradicts the allocation model.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 14, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> I am a true overnight  store with inbound etl and 2 Tl . Inbound does not own push . Sort and secondary sort . Not stocking .


I am a GM etl in a true overnight store and I can tell you I’m not responsible for the trailers. Obviously my team supports abs wraps up anything left over from the night but definitely not the main purpose of my gm team


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 14, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> The Reddit r/target moderator has confirmed this with his store leadership. Supposedly the announcement will be tomorrow.
> 
> Fasten your seatbelts. It's going to be a bumpy ride.


Final details come today, it’s official on the schedule that’s posted next week so we have until next Thursday to have all the conversations with the team


----------



## No I in Team (Mar 14, 2022)

Thanks for the update. My store leadership hasn't done well with modernization at all. Still trying to do it the same way when I started over a decade ago.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Mar 14, 2022)

Anyone want to take a stab of how this will affect the org charts? I feel since 2020 they (at least in my district) have yet to implement ETL-SS&SE at stores that transitioned from Low Volume to Base Volume. With this change I can see how it would work in a Base Volume store… but not in a Low Volume. I can’t imagine them to want to dump almost 1/2 of GM onto the SD


----------



## Logo (Mar 14, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> If your process is overnight I doubt that inbound are dbos. My store went back to overnight 1 etl and 2 Tl they don’t own salesfloor . Just unload & receiving .


There are TM at work in specific areas every shift. They don't unload just push. Would be nice if they had an ETL overnight but there are only the TLs and they only over lap one night.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2022)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I am a GM etl in a true overnight store and I can tell you I’m not responsible for the trailers. Obviously my team supports abs wraps up anything left over from the night but definitely not the main purpose of my gm team


How many people you have in gm?


----------



## No I in Team (Mar 14, 2022)

Just go into Greenfield under Payroll RGD,  Payroll Detail by Work Center and look at the hour allocations for the areas.

Inbound has very few hours compared to GM.

Our store there's about a 10:1 ratio (inbound:gm).


----------



## truckdemon (Mar 14, 2022)

I wonder how this will apply lower volume stores.


----------



## Rastaman (Mar 14, 2022)

Back to school is going to be a clusterfuck.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2022)

We got the word about it but I’m not willing to give up home and seasonal to style.


----------



## TargetsDaddy (Mar 14, 2022)

Are they in charge of setting too or is presentation still in charge of areas like seasonal? They can barely set the little section of infant hardlines they have.


----------



## smarthuddle (Mar 14, 2022)

In my store VM owns everything GM that has a VMG - H&H, Disney, Patio - When Patio changes to BTS it goes back to GM


----------



## jenna (Mar 14, 2022)

Rastaman said:


> Back to school is going to be a clusterfuck.


It's been a clusterfuck at my store the past few years... at least since 2018 or so


----------



## RTCry (Mar 14, 2022)

truckdemon said:


> I wonder how this will apply lower volume stores. At my store I'm in charge of inbound, fulfillment (we are not sfs) toys, domestics, Dec home, seasonal, sport and baby. The other GM TL is in charge of Chem, stationary, personal care, pets, otc, kitchen, storage & paper.
> 
> We only have one ETL that is in charge of GM/Food and my SD is over style, beauty, FOS and tech.
> 
> My SSTL has been pretty overwhelmed lately with all the excess freight and workload, if they have all this extra work piled on them they're going to be but a distant memory...


According to Reddit stores that have the SD overseeing SS instead of an SSETL these changes will not apply to them.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 14, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> How many people you have in gm?


Not counting areas like presentation and receiving I have like 5 TMs for like 5-6 hours a day. Usually just there to zone, OFOs and Presentation.


----------



## VMGqueen (Mar 14, 2022)

RTCry said:


> According to Reddit stores that have the SD overseeing SS instead of an SSETL these changes will not apply to them.


VM here from LV store. We are making these changes. Where before all TLs and myself are aligned to the SD since we haven't had an ETL in GM since last October, we have got word we are now getting a SS ETL.


----------



## MrT (Mar 15, 2022)

TargetsDaddy said:


> Are they in charge of setting too or is presentation still in charge of areas like  seasonal? They can barely set the little section of infant hardlines they have.


They are in charge of setting.  BTS will still be done by plano but everything else is supposed to be on specialty.  It is still hard to say how itll work without really knowing how payroll allocation will change.  I know in my store we are not going to just hand it over we will be doing it slowly since we actually have a brand new ssetl


----------



## BackLog (Mar 15, 2022)

MrT said:


> They are in charge of setting.  BTS will still be done by plano but everything else is supposed to be on specialty.  It is still hard to say how itll work without really knowing how payroll allocation will change.  I know in my store we are not going to just hand it over we will be doing it slowly since we actually have a brand new ssetl


Actually, specialty will take on everything except transition workload (revisions, SPLs and pricing immediately, then payroll for 141s will be allocated to SS in a couple months). Transition workload still falls into the gm bucket for the Plano team to complete.

We have a fairly new ssetl as well but will work with myself (etl-gm) and our sd pretty closely during the changes. Great communication and cooperative leadership will be the keys to success during this transition.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 15, 2022)

BackLog said:


> Actually, specialty will take on everything except transition workload (revisions, SPLs and pricing immediately, then payroll for 141s will be allocated to SS in a couple months). Transition workload still falls into the gm bucket for the Plano team to complete.
> 
> We have a fairly new ssetl as well but will work with myself (etl-gm) and our sd pretty closely during the changes. Great communication and cooperative leadership will be the keys to success during this transition.



So what happens in stores without plano teams? As a home DBO currently responsible for my own transitions I'm curious about that and will be peeved if they get taken away from me.


----------



## smarthuddle (Mar 15, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> So what happens in stores without plano teams? As a home DBO currently responsible for my own transitions I'm curious about that and will be peeved if they get taken away from me.


Maybe you’ll still be the home dbo and just be coded as specialty in the system.


----------



## jenna (Mar 15, 2022)

Yep. Our plano team was dismantled long ago, and the majority have quit.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 15, 2022)

smarthuddle said:


> Maybe you’ll still be the home dbo and just be coded as specialty in the system.



I assume that's the plan, I'm certain. I just like doing my own transitions. It breaks up the monotony and makes sure things are set to my standards the first time instead of me having to fix POGs other TMs set, which happens everytime. I don't want a presentation expert doing them.

Honestly, with this new org chart my biggest concern is who will be my TL. I'd love to leave my current TL far, far, far behind in GM. (Nice enough guy. Rather useless and does nothing right when he does "help" though.) I'm nervous he'll just get recoded to SSTL. Supposed to find out some of this stuff tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 15, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> So what happens in stores without plano teams? As a home DBO currently responsible for my own transitions I'm curious about that and will be peeved if they get taken away from me.


Are you responsible for the h&h and b-flat? That always drops under Plano which fall for the vm to set


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 15, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Are you responsible for the h&h and b-flat? That always drops under Plano which fall for the vm to set



I'm the Kitchen DBO, but I also oversee stationary sets as we always don't either have a stationary DBO at all or someone brand new has been hired who doesn't know how to set yet. (Yes, I am extremely busy right about now with an insane amount of set workload to do in the next week and a half.) Our VM just does style and overhead signing.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 15, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> I'm the Kitchen DBO, but I also oversee stationary sets as we always don't either have a stationary DBO at all or someone brand new has been hired who doesn't know how to set yet. (Yes, I am extremely busy right about now with an insane amount of set workload to do in the next week and a half.) Our VM just does style and overhead signing.


I get what you are saying but home inovation , hearth and hand and beds and bath via the vm is responsible for


----------



## BackLog (Mar 16, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> So what happens in stores without plano teams? As a home DBO currently responsible for my own transitions I'm curious about that and will be peeved if they get taken away from me.


If you don't have a Plano team then the responsibility will just shift over to specialty. Any DBOs in these areas will also be recorded as style consultants. That goes for anyone that pushes in B, C and D.



seasonaldude said:


> Honestly, with this new org chart my biggest concern is who will be my TL. I'd love to leave my current TL far, far, far behind in GM. (Nice enough guy. Rather useless and does nothing right when he does "help" though.) I'm nervous he'll just get recoded to SSTL. Supposed to find out some of this stuff tomorrow. We shall see.


How many gm TLs do you have? In stores with at least 3, 1 of them would change to a sstl.


----------



## Go2TL (Mar 16, 2022)

Does anyone have a copy of the Org Chart?


----------



## MrT (Mar 16, 2022)

BackLog said:


> If you don't have a Plano team then the responsibility will just shift over to specialty. Any DBOs in these areas will also be recorded as style consultants. That goes for anyone that pushes in B, C and D.
> 
> 
> How many gm TLs do you have? In stores with at least 3, 1 of them would change to a sstl.


I was told we are not changing headcount and gm is still staying 3 and specialty 2


----------



## jenna (Mar 16, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> I assume that's the plan, I'm certain. *I just like doing my own transitions. It breaks up the monotony and makes sure things are set to my standards the first time instead of me having to fix POGs other TMs set, which happens everytime. *I don't want a presentation expert doing them.
> 
> Honestly, with this new org chart my biggest concern is who will be my TL. I'd love to leave my current TL far, far, far behind in GM. (Nice enough guy. Rather useless and does nothing right when he does "help" though.) I'm nervous he'll just get recoded to SSTL. Supposed to find out some of this stuff tomorrow. We shall see.



are you me?  You must be.  I don't know *why* or *how* people fuck up setting POGs or stocking or back stocking or pulling or pushing, but they certainly do!
-
silly me - people are lazy, that's the answer.


----------



## Backtohardlines (Mar 16, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> What all are we talking about with Home here? The old fill group Home included stuff in Dec Home and Kitchen. Currently for sales reporting purposes Home includes Domestics, Dec Home, Kitchen, Stationary, Storage and Utility, and Seasonal/Outdoor Living. My store uses "home" as shorthand for Dec Home + Domestics (Bed & Bath).
> 
> So what exactly is included? And, where is this infor coming froming? Is it a District, Group, or Regional thing. Or, is this some new corporate directive?
> 
> And, just as speculation how do you even give Seasonal to specialty sales when so many seasonal sets rely on receiving product that normally go in GM?


There is some info in the April monthly planner.  When I read it this morning, it just said home and seasonal.  Still leaves a lot of questions but it's a start


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Mar 16, 2022)

jenna said:


> are you me?  You must be.  I don't know *why* or *how* people fuck up setting POGs or stocking or back stocking or pulling or pushing, but they certainly do!
> -
> silly me - people are lazy, that's the answer.


I'm on the Plano team.  The amount of time I spent fixing counts is ridiculous.  I will have it perfect and when a revision comes up, they're messed up again.


----------



## BackLog (Mar 16, 2022)

Backtohardlines said:


> There is some info in the April monthly planner.  When I read it this morning, it just said home and seasonal.  Still leaves a lot of questions but it's a start


It includes everything that falls under the 'home' category in other reports:
Stationary
Housewares
Bath
Bedding
Domestics
Dec Home
Plastics/Storage
And for some reason Bullseye's Playground


----------



## jenna (Mar 16, 2022)

I set and fix Capacities on the fly.  I usually notice when I get a ton of a certain product in stock, or when my 1-4-1s don't fill the floor correctly.  
Most of my counts are ok, but I know I have OH errors due to the DC - mispicks, never receiving the product, etc.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 16, 2022)

jenna said:


> I set and fix Capacities on the fly.  I usually notice when I get a ton of a certain product in stock, or when my 1-4-1s don't fill the floor correctly.
> Most of my counts are ok, but I know I have OH errors due to the DC - mispicks, never receiving the product, etc.



Oh my! We are the same person! I do try to check and correct floor counts before backstocking or when I come back from an off day and find shit overstocked all to hell though.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 16, 2022)

BackLog said:


> It includes everything that falls under the 'home' category in other reports:
> Stationary
> Housewares
> Bath
> ...


Seriously ?
That is WAY too much !
In my store that would be : Softlines (1/3 our store) PLUS 171 aisles with only 2 TL !! (Unless they take the other GM TL,- that would be fairer.)
cosmetics (8 aisles), electronics (20 aisles), Stationary/kichen (40), bath/storage/plastic (40), bedding/home decorating (40), rear seasonal (15)
bullsye ( 8 )
That it a LOT to oversee !

in our store the service and engagement ETL has taken fulfillment over - so they have front end & fulfillment with 4 TL
                                                                                        (2 SE TL, 1 Food service TL, 1 Fulfillment TL)

So……..what does that actually leave for GM ETL ? Inbound, backroom, presentation & 165 aisles in my store & 3 TL - to be only 2 ?
                                                                                                                             ( 1 inbound/backroom TL, 1 GM/presentation TL, 1 GM only TL - may move to SS TL)
       1.  Essentials: hair, OTC, personal care, Chem, pets, paper - for us would be a total of about about -  50 aisles 
       2.  Market - 40 aisles
       3.  Entertainment - 20 aisles (crazy to me to not group this with electronics !)
       4. Toys/toy flat - 25
       5. Sporting goods - 20
       6. Mini seasonal/Luggage - 10

Sounds like the SS ETL has lots more than the SE-ETL and the GM-ETL have !

SE ETL should take Bullsye, check lane E/C and X9 (front foyer)


----------



## MrT (Mar 16, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> Seriously ?
> That is WAY too much !
> In my store that would be : Softlines (1/3 our store) PLUS 171 aisles with only 2 TL !! (Unless they take the other GM TL,- that would be fairer.)
> cosmetics (8 aisles), electronics (20 aisles), Stationary/kichen (40), bath/storage/plastic (40), bedding/home decorating (40), rear seasonal (15)
> ...


I dont think you understand how much the gm etl had to do.  The amount of hours of payroll per area ( maybe not the best way to judge total workload)  the gm etl probably had more hours allocated between gm f+b and ff then the entirety of the rest of the store combined and doubled.  It is a way to even out the duties.  I might be biased as a gmtl but i know i have to work far harder then the other areas of the store granted we had been under headcount for an entire year, either missing a gmtl ,fotl, or f+b tl all right after each other and had to pick up the slack there.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 16, 2022)

MrT said:


> I dont think you understand how much the gm etl had to do.  The amount of hours of payroll per area ( maybe not the best way to judge total workload)  the gm etl probably had more hours allocated between gm f+b and ff then the entirety of the rest of the store combined and doubled.  It is a way to even out the duties.  I might be biased as a gmtl but i know i have to work far harder then the other areas of the store granted we had been under headcount for an entire year, either missing a gmtl ,fotl, or f+b tl all right after each other and had to pick up the slack there.


I agree the GM ETL HAD a LOT - MORE than the other ETL’s for sure - spreading SOME out was a good idea. 
 I just think that NOW it is weighted MORE heavily on the SS ETL  !


----------



## MrT (Mar 16, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> I agree the GM ETL HAD a LOT - MORE than the other ETL’s for sure - spreading SOME out was a good idea.
> I just think that NOW it is weighted MORE heavily on the SS ETL  !


There saying its now closer to 50-50 split in most cases still favoring gm since ff is so big.  The areas they are taking over are most of the smaller areas.  Kitchen can be busy and seasonal and bed/bath imo is pretty consistent.  But its not essentials and toys 4th quarter is a whole other animal.


----------



## squirrely (Mar 16, 2022)

In my opinion, it's more evenly split as far as sales go. However, I'm in a LV store with myself as the sole SSTL and my SD as my ETL. So now I'm going to own more than 50% of the store in footage with no other TL while Food/GM will still have 3 TLs. My issue isn't with SS owning these areas, it's the fact that I'm getting no additional support to take them on.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 16, 2022)

squirrely said:


> In my opinion, it's more evenly split as far as sales go. However, I'm in a LV store with myself as the sole SSTL and my SD as my ETL. So now I'm going to own more than 50% of the store in footage with no other TL while Food/GM will still have 3 TLs. My issue isn't with SS owning these areas, it's the fact that I'm getting no additional support to take them on.


It is my understanding that GM will lose one TL and SS will gain one.  probably the GM TL currently over the home depts. now Will be reclassified as SS.


----------



## squirrely (Mar 16, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> It is my understanding that GM will lose one TL and SS will gain one.  probably the GM TL currently over the home depts. now Will be reclassified


I hope so, but my SD doesn't think that's happening and the org chart hasn't changed to show otherwise.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 16, 2022)

squirrely said:


> I hope so, but my SD doesn't think that's happening and the org chart hasn't changed to show otherwise.


Time will tell.  Don’t stress about what hasn’t happened yet.  Change is slow.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 16, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> It is my understanding that GM will lose one TL and SS will gain one.  probably the GM TL currently over the home depts. now Will be reclassified as SS.



This is the way it's happening at my store. Those are my areas and I have been informed I am moving to SS, technically, as is the TL that oversees those areas. Two of the daytime GM people are for sure moving over, and maybe the other closer but they're on the fence with her because she closes in Seasonal sometimes, too. I was told I will officially be in a different spot on the grid starting with the schedule being written tomorrow, but my duties won't actually change. I forgot to ask if I will still be reporting to my same ETL or if that will switch, too, but I don't think we have a SS ETL right now.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 16, 2022)

squirrely said:


> In my opinion, it's more evenly split as far as sales go. However, I'm in a LV store with myself as the sole SSTL and my SD as my ETL. So now I'm going to own more than 50% of the store in footage with no other TL while Food/GM will still have 3 TLs. My issue isn't with SS owning these areas, it's the fact that I'm getting no additional support to take them on.


You won’t . If you don’t have an speciality etl and at least 2 Tl you won’t get it .


----------



## BottomPerformer (Mar 16, 2022)

Im wondering if this will change the P1/P2 designations. Or possibly eliminate them all together.


----------



## Spotter (Mar 17, 2022)

My SD told me about it yesterday. I own stat, storage, BPG, stat, toys and sports. He didn’t get into details but the GMTL will get reassigned to own different areas.


----------



## Targen (Mar 17, 2022)

I am also in a LV store with the SD over SS. If they take the other GMTL away that leaves a single TL with GM, inbound, backroom, and fulfillment. Too much for one TL. However, a single TL over style, tech, beauty, and home is also too much. Apparently we aren't getting another TL, but we really should.


----------



## Go2TL (Mar 17, 2022)

So what happens to the GMTL that runs Inbound and has STAT/Kitchen/ Domestics/Home/Seasonal? Does someone take the Inbound process?


----------



## GoToThree (Mar 17, 2022)

BottomPerformer said:


> Im wondering if this will change the P1/P2 designations. Or possibly eliminate them all together.


According to my ETL-GM, it just means that Essentials becomes PP1 (as it always has been) and Hardlines becomes PP2. Our store is realigning our GMTLs to make it work and one is becoming a third SSTL.

It seems like a lot, but from what I understand, it reallocates hours for sales mix--the amount that GM makes to what SS makes was about 70/30.. now it'll be closer to 50/50.


----------



## No I in Team (Mar 18, 2022)

A new org chart has apparently been around for a while. It's been posted over on Reddit.

This and more changes are on the way apparently.

Remember, the name on the building is "target". Change can be difficult, but it is theirs to change.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Mar 18, 2022)

No I in Team said:


> A new org chart has apparently been around for a while. It's been posted over on Reddit.
> 
> This and more changes are on the way apparently.
> 
> Remember, the name on the building is "target". Change can be difficult, but it is theirs to change.


Do you have a link to the chart? I did a quick search and only found one posted 2 years ago. And please, if you have a whisper of the changes let us/me know, I'm big on planning. Not planning an escape or anything...just making sure the right people are in the right place and have the best training they can for what has to be accomplished.


----------



## jenna (Mar 18, 2022)

@No I in Team  - yes, what changes are coming???

My store is terrible at communication


----------



## No I in Team (Mar 18, 2022)

jenna said:


> @No I in Team  - yes, what changes are coming???
> 
> My store is terrible at communication


There was nothing else communicated on Reddit other than there will be more to follow.

Stay tuned.


----------



## No I in Team (Mar 18, 2022)

StyleMaven1 said:


> Do you have a link to the chart? I did a quick search and only found one posted 2 years ago. And please, if you have a whisper of the changes let us/me know, I'm big on planning. Not planning an escape or anything...just making sure the right people are in the right place and have the best training they can for what has to be accomplished.


That's the one. Apparently it came after/during some phase of modernization.

It has all of the additional ETL's on it. I don't recall seeing that one either.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Mar 19, 2022)

If everything's a specialty, how can anything be a specialty?


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 19, 2022)

Go2TL said:


> So what happens to the GMTL that runs Inbound and has STAT/Kitchen/ Domestics/Home/Seasonal? Does someone take the Inbound process?


our inbound TL NO longer oversees ANY salesfloor - runs inbound AND owns the backroom Only.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 19, 2022)

jenna said:


> what changes are coming???


Our schedule has changed dramatically.  More early/late shifts - fewer mids.  The 8-4 availability’s are upset - fewer mid hours available - their shifts are shorter.
‘No assigned DBO;s to areas.  All inbound push all areas (remember FLOW team).  Less freight on floor ALL day.

I liked the idea of DBO’s but hated the pallets and uboats blocking every aisle but kind of got used to the look.  Shopped at Kohls last night - NOT ONE BOX in sight - was very relaxing to just SHOP.  I have stopped “browsing”in Target cause too difficult with the freight …..everywhere !  Some days it felt more like a warehouse than a store.  Uboats blocking shelves/pallets blocking walkways, yuk.  There will be less of this ‘mess’ in future schedules.

There have been rumors for YEARS that more departments are going VMG instead of planogram - like TJ MAXX sets up their departments- put out what you HAVE instead of just the item on the label.  The only thing that worries me about this is the lack of proper ‘merchandising’ training.  When we are allowed to FLEX in seasonal - it becomes a ‘yard sale like’ MESS.  Candy next to bath bombs next to paper products……tm’s need to be taught to think ‘families’-like it Bullsye-separate home items from toy items.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 19, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> our inbound TL NO longer oversees ANY salesfloor - runs inbound AND owns the backroom Only.


My inbound hasn’t own salesfloor since last year in august .


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 19, 2022)

That was probably our timing also.  I thought it was because our TL left about then and the replacement was new but then it was announced that even if the old TL have stayed they also would have dropped the salesfloor responsibilities


----------



## jenna (Mar 19, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> Our schedule has changed dramatically.  More early/late shifts - fewer mids.  The 8-4 availability’s are upset - fewer mid hours available - their shifts are shorter.
> ‘No assigned DBO;s to areas.  All inbound push all areas (remember FLOW team).  Less freight on floor ALL day.
> 
> I liked the idea of DBO’s but hated the pallets and uboats blocking every aisle but kind of got used to the look.  Shopped at Kohls last night - NOT ONE BOX in sight - was very relaxing to just SHOP.  I have stopped “browsing”in Target cause too difficult with the freight …..everywhere !  Some days it felt more like a warehouse than a store.  Uboats blocking shelves/pallets blocking walkways, yuk.  There will be less of this ‘mess’ in future schedules.
> ...


 
RIP to SFS -- *INF* that shit


----------



## jenna (Mar 19, 2022)

I am *super* picky about purging Seasonal and Mini.  I keep *everything* together in a way that makes sense. 

Former Backroom TL said he'd never seen Christmas [Salesfloor and backroom] look so good as when I ran that area (Seasonal and Mini) one year.


----------



## jenna (Mar 19, 2022)

@Far from newbie  -- when did your schedules change -- last August?  Is it just at your store? or your entire district?


----------



## smarthuddle (Mar 19, 2022)

jenna said:


> RIP to SFS -- *INF* that shit


OR sfs tms could be trained properly when it comes to VMGs and also ask for help finding something.


----------



## MrT (Mar 19, 2022)

I know we are keeping 3 gm tls in my store.  My inbound partner is going to now going to be managing the backroom





Far from newbie said:


> our inbound TL NO longer oversees ANY salesfloor - runs inbound AND owns the backroom Only.


Thats what we are doing in my store too but all 3 of us really just work together and basically all own everything


----------



## jenna (Mar 19, 2022)

smarthuddle said:


> OR sfs tms could be trained properly when it comes to VMGs and also ask for help finding something.



But what if you ask for help, and the TL/tm tells SFS to "look in the home location" - aka provides no help.
-
With no DBOs and no locations - shit gets put everywhere -- aka pillows, throws, etc.   -- might be in bedding, pillow wall of HOME, in Lawn and Garden, etc....  don't forget to check Reshop or the mound of Repacks in the backroom!


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 19, 2022)

I'm getting really nervous about this. I'm told nothing will change for me except I"ll have a new TL. Who wiill that be? We haven't decided yet. Who will cover my off days? A style TM. Do they know how to read planograms? We'll teach them. Can they use the wave to backstock? We'll teach them. Will they be able to lift 20 pound air fryers three high on the risers? We'll help them.

Any talk of making my area totally VMG just gives me the chills. Right item. Right place. Right amount. This is the way.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 19, 2022)

jenna said:


> @Far from newbie  -- when did your schedules change -- last August?  Is it just at your store? or your entire district?


1. Next week 
2. Entire district


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 19, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> I'm getting really nervous about this. I'm told nothing will change for me except I"ll have a new TL. Who wiill that be? We haven't decided yet. Who will cover my off days? A style TM. Do they know how to read planograms? We'll teach them. Can they use the wave to backstock? We'll teach them. Will they be able to lift 20 pound air fryers three high on the risers? We'll help them.
> 
> Any talk of making my area totally VMG just gives me the chills. Right item. Right place. Right amount. This is the way.


I’m surprised you guys allowed having risers .


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 20, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> I’m surprised you guys allowed having risers .



We couldn't function without them at this point. The small appliance section of the backroom is tiny and stuffed full. But, the DC is still dumping Q4 amounts of appliances on us. Risers were approved because there is nowhere else to put it all.


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 20, 2022)

If more depts go VMG and get rid of plano's for those departments. it's clear now how they will finally get rid of all remaining plano tms. Best of luck to fullfillment on finding unlocated items.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 20, 2022)

Sisyphus said:


> If more depts go VMG and get rid of plano's for those departments. it's clear now how they will finally get rid of all remaining plano tms. Best of luck to fullfillment on finding unlocated items.



They'll still need people to set VMGs and clean them up from time to time. Simple switch for me to just move over to specialty sales and do that. My VM would love it.

Most of my fulfillment team don't really use locations now as it is. I see them visually scanning shelves all the time looking for the item pictured on their screen instead of just going to the location listed.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 20, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> Most of my fulfillment team don't really use locations now as it is. I see them visually scanning shelves all the time looking for the item pictured on their screen instead of just going to the location listed.



That drives me crazy. They always wreck the zone when they do that. A few days ago I saw a fulfillment TM picking up and scanning all the Cusinart and Ninja coffee makers in section 1 and 2 of Coffee B. To save my zone, I went over and asked which one he needed. Idiot was looking for a cheap Mr. Coffee machine in section 4. I don't know if the plan was to scan the entire aisle or what. I went straight to our fulfillment TL and asked what the fuck was up with that?

Or I see them randomly scanning labels on the gadget wall all the time. I was in fulfillment for over 2 years. That is not the way. That is so not the way. Almost makes me wish I was still a fulfillment pacesetter so I could yell at them.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 20, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> They'll still need people to set VMGs and clean them up from time to time. Simple switch for me to just move over to specialty sales and do that. My VM would love it.
> 
> Most of my fulfillment team don't really use locations now as it is. I see them visually scanning shelves all the time looking for the item pictured on their screen instead of just going to the location listed.


I’ll do this at times when I find things incorrectly pushed.


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 20, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> That drives me crazy. They always wreck the zone when they do that. A few days ago I saw a fulfillment TM picking up and scanning all the Cusinart and Ninja coffee makers in section 1 and 2 of Coffee B. To save my zone, I went over and asked which one he needed. Idiot was looking for a cheap Mr. Coffee machine in section 4. I don't know if the plan was to scan the entire aisle or what. I went straight to our fulfillment TL and asked what the fuck was up with that?
> 
> Or I see them randomly scanning labels on the gadget wall all the time. I was in fulfillment for over 2 years. That is not the way. That is so not the way. Almost makes me wish I was still a fulfillment pacesetter so I could yell at them.


Instead of yelling at them, show them how schematics work.  I can't believe the number of people that are sent out to pick that have no idea how a planogram works or what the numbers on the screen actually mean.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 20, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> Instead of yelling at them, show them how schematics work.  I can't believe the number of people that are sent out to pick that have no idea how a planogram works or what the numbers on the screen actually mean.



That's the thing. I KNOW fulfillment is trained on schematics. Trained very well at that. I trained the current fulfillment trainer myself. She's excellent. And, I know she trains well as I've observed her doing it multiple times. She trains on schematics in my area.

My store just hires idiots who don't get it. (And, then, they fail out of fulfillment so they get moved to GM so they proceed to really fuck up the salesfloor and backroom.)


----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 21, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> That's the thing. I KNOW fulfillment is trained on schematics. Trained very well at that. I trained the current fulfillment trainer myself. She's excellent. And, I know she trains well as I've observed her doing it multiple times. She trains on schematics in my area.
> 
> My store just hires idiots who don't get it. (And, then, they fail out of fulfillment so they get moved to GM so they proceed to really fuck up the salesfloor and backroom.)


I really feel like the majority of stores have huge issues with Fulfillment not being held accountable for creating messes for the rest of the store.  They might have destroyed the zone, thrown trash all over the floor, and hit a guest with their cart, but at least their UPH is high!


----------



## jenna (Mar 21, 2022)

PackAndCry said:


> I really feel like the majority of stores have huge issues with Fulfillment not being held accountable for creating messes for the rest of the store.  They might have destroyed the zone, thrown trash all over the floor, and hit a guest with their cart, but at least their UPH is high!


 Preach!


----------



## RTCry (Mar 21, 2022)

PackAndCry said:


> I really feel like the majority of stores have huge issues with Fulfillment not being held accountable for creating messes for the rest of the store.  They might have destroyed the zone, thrown trash all over the floor, and hit a guest with their cart, but at least their UPH is high!


Not to mention BRLA.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 21, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> I’m surprised you guys allowed having risers .


Everyone is approved risers year round for now, they sent communication like 2-3 weeks ago about approved areas and items.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 21, 2022)

PackAndCry said:


> I really feel like the majority of stores have huge issues with Fulfillment not being held accountable for creating messes for the rest of the store.  They might have destroyed the zone, thrown trash all over the floor, and hit a guest with their cart, but at least their UPH is high!



Exactly. Another big issue at my store is they fake pull stuff from the backroom because they know our leads are monitoring how often they are actually picking from the backroom. Skipping the backroom routinely used to be a big deal at my store. So now they use barcode generators on their phones and take things from the floor. This is a big issue for me because my shit is heavy and power equipment is need to take it down.

I did a fast pre-inventory check of appliances this afternoon because it looked like I had a lot more outs on the salesfloor than I should have had. After doing that I pulled just appliances. It took 3 U-boats and a flat to get everthing to the floor that should have been out there. I was livid. I don't have time for that. I have salesplan transition freight all over the backroom. My kitchenware and tabletop backroom areas are stuffed with the transition from repacks that has to get out before inventory. I need to fucking set not be pulling out 4 vehicles of crap fulfillment faked picking from the back. I've worked 23 hours over the past 2 days and I'm probably looking at 12 or more tomorrow because I have to get all of my shit done and for some reason the RDC decided to send 150+ cases of Dec Home the day before inventory.

But, hey, team let's make sure we're all backing up fulfillment.


----------



## Pax180 (Mar 21, 2022)

otterthePOGger said:


> Not sure if I posted this in the correct forum
> 
> This started as a rumor but now rumors have been confirmed but no additional information. Does anyone have any information on Home and Seasonal becoming a part of Specialty Sales?


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 22, 2022)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Everyone is approved risers year round for now, they sent communication like 2-3 weeks ago about approved areas and items.


We had our regional vp saying we are not allowed risers . Maybe because we have an off-site .


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 22, 2022)

RTCry said:


> Not to mention BRLA.


We don’t have that issue . But every time I noticed paper pulled from the bottom from the steel I had ap pulled the camera . Pulled all opu tm in the office put them on final for safety . It fixed it real quick


----------



## happygoth (Mar 22, 2022)

Just noticed on the staff schedule that we have gained another SSTL, someone from outside the store as I've never heard their name before. Still have all of our other leads in the same jobs. Interesting...


----------



## jenna (Mar 22, 2022)

SFS will fuck up our backroom. I have watched them [over time] make mistakes.


----------



## No I in Team (Apr 2, 2022)

The "fix" is in. Anything else better? Worse?

Target is just simply reorganizing to tighten things up. We're no different than anyone else when it comes to obtaining help.

Also, a lot more emphasis will be on SFS. These type of transactions are keeping us in the black vs the red.


----------



## squirrely (Apr 7, 2022)

Has anyone implemented this? We were told to hold off as this restructuring doesn't work for all stores, yet all the workload and sales have started falling under specialty sales this week.


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 7, 2022)

squirrely said:


> Has anyone implemented this? We were told to hold off as this restructuring doesn't work for all stores, yet all the workload and sales have started falling under specialty sales this week.



We've implemented it. As a DBO the only change for me so far is I report to different leadership. I'm sure there will be some changes coming, but it's new and the SSTL put in charge of the area is self aware enough to know that she doesn't understand the area enough to make constructive changes yet.


----------



## Spotter (Apr 9, 2022)

I still own plas and stat which is now part of H&S.  I own toys,sports, plas, stat and inbound so the only change for me is going back to inbound.


----------



## Saedastarcaller (Apr 9, 2022)

Anyone else’s Style team being asked to do the “specialty sales hardlines” OFOs now?


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 9, 2022)

Saedastarcaller said:


> Anyone else’s Style team being asked to do the “specialty sales hardlines” OFOs now?



Not yet, here. But, it's likely coming. We can't consistently make metrics unless someone pulls at night because H&S leaves mid to late afternoon. It would be nice if someone in specialty sales would at least pull enough to get our numbers where they need to be. Hell, just pull the small stuff and stage it if needed.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Apr 9, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> Not yet, here. But, it's likely coming. We can't consistently make metrics unless someone pulls at night because H&S leaves mid to late afternoon. It would be nice if someone in specialty sales would at least pull enough to get our numbers where they need to be. Hell, just pull the small stuff and stage it if needed.


What do your closing experts do then? They should be pulling at least once.


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 9, 2022)

StyleMaven1 said:


> What do your closing experts do then? They should be pulling at least once.



They focus on essentials as they leave much earlier in the day and have many, many more DCPIs to pull. If an H&S pull gets really big such that it's needed to meet overall store numbers, the closers will pull for that area. But, that's not too frequent because essentials is always so much more. For example, my pull might be 50 but chem is going to be 2-300. I'll do my pull before leaving, but it doesn't take too much more to drop below my district's 70% goal.

It's a big issue right now because the DCs dumped so much home frieght on us that was all backstock. Whatever we sell, we have more of it in the back.


----------



## Rarejem (Apr 9, 2022)

StyleMaven1 said:


> What do your closing experts do then? They should be pulling at least once.


All one of them 🤣


----------



## No I in Team (Apr 23, 2022)

Well we really went flop. Our new ETL's never made it and it looks like we're on to round two.

One of our TL's and I believe the corresponding ETL are using the change to revert back to the older ways. They've even said as much. This will not work.

Modernization is not going away. It is our logistics process.


----------



## No I in Team (Apr 23, 2022)

Well we really went flop. Our new ETL's never made it and it looks like we're on to round two.

One of our TL's and I believe the corresponding ETL are using the change to revert back to the older ways. They've even said as much. This will not work.

Modernization is not going away. It is our logistics process.


----------



## MrT (Apr 23, 2022)

No I in Team said:


> Well we really went flop. Our new ETL's never made it and it looks like we're on to round two.
> 
> One of our TL's and I believe the corresponding ETL are using the change to revert back to the older ways. They've even said as much. This will not work.
> 
> Modernization is not going away. It is our logistics process.


Modernization as we knew it is dead.  Everything but the unload process is gone in my area.  No more dbos.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 23, 2022)

MrT said:


> Modernization as we knew it is dead.  Everything but the unload process is gone in my area.  No more dbos.


No more dbos ? What do you mean?


----------



## SigningLady (Apr 23, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> No more dbos ? What do you mean?



No TM has a designated area anymore. They are put wherever the freight is heaviest that day in theory to ensure the truck comes clean. With the exception of style (at least at my store) which is steadily piling up on pallets again. TMs working the line are scheduled under inbound, TMs working freight are scheduled under flow.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 23, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> No TM has a designated area anymore. They are put wherever the freight is heaviest that day in theory to ensure the truck comes clean. With the exception of style (at least at my store) which is steadily piling up on pallets again. TMs working the line are scheduled under inbound, TMs working freight are scheduled under flow.


Ohh wow .


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 24, 2022)

So heard  something intresting  from my flex tl tonight. 
Gm was made responsible  for ship from store . Flex is responsible for opu's


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 24, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> Instead of yelling at them, show them how schematics work.  I can't believe the number of people that are sent out to pick that have no idea how a planogram works or what the numbers on the screen actually mean.


I always stop to explain that to the new opu/ flex/  general newbies. This number means how many 2 foot, which shelf and where on the shelf.


----------



## Luck (Apr 24, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> No TM has a designated area anymore. They are put wherever the freight is heaviest that day in theory to ensure the truck comes clean. With the exception of style (at least at my store) which is steadily piling up on pallets again. TMs working the line are scheduled under inbound, TMs working freight are scheduled under flow.


So right back to how it used to be.


----------



## No I in Team (Apr 24, 2022)

MrT said:


> Modernization as we knew it is dead.  Everything but the unload process is gone in my area.  No more dbos.


Oh no it is not. Modernization is Target's inventory management control program. Everything is managed through this. Our systems are elements of modernization.

You leadership sounds like mine. When hearing about this changes said the same thing. The worse thing, they are going back somewhat to old ways. When implementing changes.


----------



## No I in Team (Apr 24, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Ohh wow .


A little too much freelancing going on. Not good, not good at all.


----------



## No I in Team (Apr 24, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> No TM has a designated area anymore. They are put wherever the freight is heaviest that day in theory to ensure the truck comes clean. With the exception of style (at least at my store) which is steadily piling up on pallets again. TMs working the line are scheduled under inbound, TMs working freight are scheduled under flow.


We're going the same direction. I foresee a lot of problems given we cannot manage a schedule nor workload now. 

Our leadership doesn't manage. They don't believe in preparation. They're of the philosophy that we'll "just muscle through it." 

Backroom is woefully disorganized. We have things back stocked everywhere. 

A "RED FLAG" is when you see your salary management doing your job due to not having resources. 

Contrary to what a lot of you think, seeing your ETL's doing TM's work on a constant basis is akin to a "dead canary in a coal mine." It's not what they are there for. 

There are always exceptions. However it should be inconsistent and rare.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Apr 24, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> So heard  something intresting  from my flex tl tonight.
> Gm was made responsible  for ship from store . Flex is responsible for opu's


🤣🤣🤣 good luck with that


----------



## helloxbritty (Apr 24, 2022)

otterthePOGger said:


> Not sure if I posted this in the correct forum
> 
> This started as a rumor but now rumors have been confirmed but no additional information. Does anyone have any information on Home and Seasonal becoming a part of Specialty Sales?


I just started but I know at my store it is. I’ll be a part of Specialty Sales and in home. The transition actually happened during my interview process.


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 24, 2022)

gracefulfillment said:


> 🤣🤣🤣 good luck with that


I said the same. Like so gm now has to do ship batches, cover front end,  and deal with their ridiculous  time goals? 
Yea... we went red for a week , but now we're yellow! ..... this is after flex was green for months at my store.


----------



## MrT (Apr 24, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> No more dbos ? What do you mean?


We schedule tms to do push, zone, reshop, pulls, pricing, plano.  No tm is in charge of any area anymore its all scheduled individually.  Takes me an hour a day to do all the math and planning to make sure everything's covered if not more.


----------



## MrT (Apr 24, 2022)

No I in Team said:


> Oh no it is not. Modernization is Target's inventory management control program. Everything is managed through this. Our systems are elements of modernization.
> 
> You leadership sounds like mine. When hearing about this changes said the same thing. The worse thing, they are going back somewhat to old ways. When implementing changes.


Inventpry control.  They have no idea what that means anymore otherwise we wouldnt have containers full of product were are essentially just holding for the dc because they dont have space.  I agree that all parts of modernization arent going away but our day to day is gone.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 24, 2022)

MrT said:


> We schedule tms to do push, zone, reshop, pulls, pricing, plano.  No tm is in charge of any area anymore its all scheduled individually.  Takes me an hour a day to do all the math and planning to make sure everything's covered if not more.


Yeah, I'm not sure about GM, maybe they have some people dayside who cover the same areas most of the time, but I can tell you that Style has nothing close to DBOs anymore. Most of our daytime hours are used for breakout and truck push. Pricing is not done consistently and is often fudged. Lots of stuff unmarked, lots of missed salvage in all areas.

Planograms? Basics in all departments are horrible, they haven't been set properly in ages. Mens basics makes me want to cry, I just try to avert my eyes most of the time.


----------



## MrT (Apr 24, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure about GM, maybe they have some people dayside who cover the same areas most of the time, but I can tell you that Style has nothing close to DBOs anymore. Most of our daytime hours are used for breakout and truck push. Pricing is not done consistently and is often fudged. Lots of stuff unmarked, lots of missed salvage in all areas.
> 
> Planograms? Basics in all departments are horrible, they haven't been set properly in ages. Mens basics makes me want to cry, I just try to avert my eyes most of the time.


My style team has been struggling too


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 24, 2022)

MrT said:


> My style team has been struggling too


I think every store is struggling with style , and I’m not sure how other stores are but style at my store has a very high turnover due to the amount of workload they get on a daily basis .


----------



## happygoth (Apr 24, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> I think every store is struggling with style , and I’m not sure how other stores are but style at my store has a very high turnover due to the amount of workload they get on a daily basis .


I honestly don't know what they are thinking. Style needs consistency. It's an area that needs constant zoning, filling, and working of reshop. When I left yesterday the RTW tables looked like someone dumped piles of laundry on them.


----------



## SigningLady (Apr 24, 2022)

Funny or maybe not so funny depending on how you look at it- any other OG TMs remember a time when not only was style freight worked out everyday but the only backstock was basics & folded items? All hanging merch fit onto the salesfloor. 🤯


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 24, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> Funny or maybe not so funny depending on how you look at it- any other OG TMs remember a time when not only was style freight worked out everyday but the only backstock was basics & folded items? All hanging merch fit onto the salesfloor. 🤯



I remember when we had a hard rule against backstocking shoes. Now we're setting up wacos to backstock hanging shoes. What's next? Actually locating hanging backstock?

My store still has DBOs. We're doubling down on the concept. TLs are now not supposed to use DBOs to help in other areas until everything is done in their own area for the day. Supposedly this is to determine exactly who can and who cannot manage their daily workload so there can be more accountability.


----------



## countingsheep (Apr 25, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> Funny or maybe not so funny depending on how you look at it- any other OG TMs remember a time when not only was style freight worked out everyday but the only backstock was basics & folded items? All hanging merch fit onto the salesfloor. 🤯


Me and anothrt co worker were just talking about this man we miss those days 😭 we could purge the whole backroom of almost everything monthly. Good times. We also always finished befoee hardlines and had to help them every night. Ah good times


----------



## MavDog (Apr 25, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> I remember when we had a hard rule against backstocking shoes. Now we're setting up wacos to backstock hanging shoes. What's next? Actually locating hanging backstock?
> 
> My store still has DBOs. We're doubling down on the concept. TLs are now not supposed to use DBOs to help in other areas until everything is done in their own area for the day. Supposedly this is to determine exactly who can and who cannot manage their daily workload so there can be more accountability.


I ran my team in non-essentials exactly like this. I believed that the first line of defense when something was too much for a DBO was myself as the leader, and I kept everyone else in their own areas while I was the one assessing what was going on in the area with the TM. I ended up being pretty successful with it. I was also very aggressive with getting ahead on workload, and kept tabs on everything I could in all 10 of my businesses (to the point where I was doing mental checklists similar to the security report for multiple department classes for every item coming in on the truck and leaving through POS). 

The biggest issue we had was that Essentials was always working from behind, never planned past today, and frequently needed support with almost every process.


----------



## No I in Team (Apr 25, 2022)

MrT said:


> Inventpry control.  They have no idea what that means anymore otherwise we wouldnt have containers full of product were are essentially just holding for the dc because they dont have space.  I agree that all parts of modernization arent going away but our day to day is gone.



That was a port issue. No amount of planning other than trying to obtain auxiliary temporary warehousing could help that situation.

I seriously doubt if there was any short term warehousing available either given our size.

The day to day might be suspended temporarily, but unless they come up with an entirely new process, it's here to stay.


----------



## moninity (Apr 25, 2022)

We would have more room in our back room if people knew how to backstock. At least 75% of our back room is unlocated and majority of the merchandise can easily be pushed to the sales floor.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 25, 2022)

moninity said:


> We would have more room in our back room if people knew how to backstock. At least 75% of our back room is unlocated and majority of the merchandise can easily be pushed to the sales floor.


In our back room we have stuff to the rafters because we have so much product we don't need.

We can't back stock if there is no space.


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 25, 2022)

In the good ole days style was allowed to extend the 4 ways so you could get out a lot of hanging. That is a huge no no now.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 25, 2022)

Noiinteam said:


> In the good ole days style was allowed to extend the 4 ways so you could get out a lot of hanging. That is a huge no no now.


Oops, I do it all the time!


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 25, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Oops, I do it all the time!


Well now i know why my muscle memories off in my store 😆


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Apr 25, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> I remember when we had a hard rule against backstocking shoes. Now we're setting up wacos to backstock hanging shoes. What's next? *Actually locating hanging backstock?*


We've had a team member do this before. Not everything but just certain items of one particular department. While it could be useful in some situations, I think it would create more problems than it would solve.


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 26, 2022)

Yea they located all of style once at my store cause of some problem.. they drowned in their OFO in a day


----------



## BackLog (Apr 27, 2022)

No I in Team said:


> That was a port issue. No amount of planning other than trying to obtain auxiliary temporary warehousing could help that situation.
> 
> I seriously doubt if there was any short term warehousing available either given our size.
> 
> The day to day might be suspended temporarily, but unless they come up with an entirely new process, it's here to stay.


This might be true where you are, but our whole group is going back to the old school mindset, think 'speed is life'. Unload times are expected to be under 1 1/2 hours regardless of truck size, push complete before 11 at the latest, even 141s are going away to be replaced by a priority fill option (which are the modernized version of autofills). 

The people responsible for the start of 'modernization' are gone, and the focus is being put back into efficiency. Unload quick, push fast, fill the floor, zone as you go, go home.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 27, 2022)

We are not going forward with modernization - but not exactly going ‘back’.  Currently we push truck, unload, push truck …. Rinse and repeat.

Since December :
-Hardly set any SPL
-Hardly done any price change
-Hardly touched reshop
-hardly zoned

store is in shambles.


----------



## No I in Team (Apr 28, 2022)

BackLog said:


> This might be true where you are, but our whole group is going back to the old school mindset, think 'speed is life'. Unload times are expected to be under 1 1/2 hours regardless of truck size, push complete before 11 at the latest, even 141s are going away to be replaced by a priority fill option (which are the modernized version of autofills).
> 
> The people responsible for the start of 'modernization' are gone, and the focus is being put back into efficiency. Unload quick, push fast, fill the floor, zone as you go, go home.



The port issue pretty well affected the whole country and will continue for years to come.

We even leased container ship(s). These are multi year leases and are somewhat expensive given our needs.

Target is one of the largest importers in the country. We even have dedicated import warehouses for buffering purposes. These are some the largest warehouses in the country. They cannot handle the ebb and flow of freight at times.

Like I wrote earlier somewhere, "modernization" is not going anywhere. It's Target's inventory control system/process.

The part of our business that's causing unexpected problems is the rapid growth of flexible fulfillment. A lot of resources have been diverted to this program. It is very expensive to operate out of a retail store vs a warehouse.

Add inflation and labor shortages, it just going to be tough for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Logo (May 1, 2022)

I hope when we go to priority pulls it will mean we can backstock in cases again. Up and down ladders several times is so inefficient.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 1, 2022)

Logo said:


> I hope when we go to priority pulls it will mean we can backstock in cases again. Up and down ladders several times is so inefficient.


We piloted priority pulls - we could NOT backstock cases.  The process was a fail for us so maybe that will be a tweak for the overall roll-out.


----------



## Logo (May 1, 2022)

Back-stocking take so long with the detailed areas. Which i understand why we are doing it this way but it's a pain none the less. I miss our old pull logic.


----------



## MrT (May 1, 2022)

We piloted priority pulls and they finally told us to go back to one for ones.  Irs a struggle catching back up now but priority is a disaster


----------



## Logo (May 1, 2022)

We pull oos first. Then pull the commodity areas. And repull oos at end of night.  Usually only a few pulls.


----------



## jenna (May 1, 2022)

MrT said:


> We piloted priority pulls and they finally told us to go back to one for ones.  Irs a struggle catching back up now but priority is a disaster


Why didn't priority pulls work?  Backroom too full - since not pulling as much?


----------



## MrT (May 2, 2022)

jenna said:


> Why didn't priority pulls work?  Backroom too full - since not pulling as much?


When we started priority pulls we were doing 100% of OFOs a day or nearly that.  Our backroom was sub 15k units and our on hands were nearly perfect.  There was far less to zone because essentially the salesfloor would be full and the pulls were  only slightly bigger then priority pulls.  The idea was that it would take less time to pull because its only what is priority but what they didnt realize was that zoning takes far longer and its much easier to correct on hands with a clean backroom and full salesfloor.  We had about 15-20k units in the backroom and now we are at nearly 100k.  Granted all these extra freight pushes did not help and the hours would of meant maintaining it would be nearly impossible, but we went from a honestly nearly perfect backroom and inventory count to disaster in a month.


----------



## MavDog (May 2, 2022)

I always liked OFO better because the time you would have spent pulling something forward at the end of the night zoning is just replaced with filling the empty spot instead. Same result but less work on the long run.


----------



## allnew2 (May 2, 2022)

Aka instocks aka research


----------



## Spotter (Jun 9, 2022)

So about 3 months in how are stores adapting?  Mine they focus soo much on style they don’t even look or have plans for home especially with all of the freight that’s coming in.


----------



## MrT (Jun 9, 2022)

Spotter said:


> So about 3 months in how are stores adapting?  Mine they focus soo much on style they don’t even look or have plans for home especially with all of the freight that’s coming in.


GM still pretty much owns all of home/seasonal in my store 🙃


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 9, 2022)

Style does only style in my store and that isn’t getting done.


----------



## swordfishtrombon (Jun 9, 2022)

Spotter said:


> So about 3 months in how are stores adapting?  Mine they focus soo much on style they don’t even look or have plans for home especially with all of the freight that’s coming in.


SD gave home and seasonal back to GM along with the hours that got reallocated to specialty for the home/seasonal change. Specialty sales ETL is/was (she's quitting) trash and has no ability to plan. Would make home/seasonal team members and team lead help out in style then expect GM to pick up the slack when we had 5 team members for all of essentials and hardlines with 6 hour shifts each, but style and beauty wasn't even getting caught up. We're a tier 1 BTC school so giving specialty home and seasonal during our busiest season would've been a disaster anyway with the amount of freight and doubles we'll get.


----------



## lucidtm (Jun 9, 2022)

Ours are trying but there is truly no rhyme or reason to any of it. No one really seems to have an actual space anymore. For the most part everything is still getting done but it's chaos due to still being in a remodel and we're relying on luck.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 9, 2022)

Mostly business as usual at my store. All of the Home & Seasonal DBOs and one GMTL were just reclassified to Style TMs and an SSTL. We still basically just do what we did before. We're struggling with all of the Home & Seasonal freight. With the new divide GM won't get sent over to help anymore (not that they actually have time or helped much before anyways.) Leadership is looking at ways to better integrate A&A and H&S to provide coverage where needed. 

On a personal note, I'm moving from H&S to A&A and that NEVER NEVER EVER would have happened before the change.


----------



## SpilledTea (Jun 10, 2022)

I'm very new in role as a Specialty ETL, in a store with blood-red metrics. The home/seasonal side of my business is doing great; we actually come clean every day. A&A is what is killing me at the moment. Too much freight, too little hours, etc.


----------

